# I can't figure out my voice type.



## Tiarhlu (Aug 11, 2008)

I've had voice lessons from two different teachers. Both say I'm a baritone, and while I should probably just listen to them, I'm always having doubts because of my weak low range. My voice loses resonance and stability almost instantly around low A. Anything lower it just croaks and is completely unusable unless I was wanting a special effect. It gets even worse if I've been singing for a bit. I've had times when I could barely get out C. I've heard multiple tenors that can sing as low and even lower (A...G...even F,) with a better sound to boot. If they can do that, and I'm a baritone, shouldn't I have much stronger low notes? 

On the other hand I have trouble calling myself a tenor due to the difficulty I have going higher. High A-flat is as far as I can go, F is as high for comfort, and E-flat for clear pronunciation. If I need to sing softly I honestly can't make it past D. It seems like that shouldn't be the case due to what happens with my low range. I get worn out singing above that D very quickly. 

Maybe I'm looking at this wrong. I'm not sure. But, it seems like if your average tenor has a solid low A to high A, and I'm a baritone like I'm told, then to keep it proportional I should have something like a low F to high F. 

On a related note, why does it seem like every male singer in popular music is a tenor? I have the worst time singing along with most bands.


----------



## Defender (Aug 11, 2008)

Tiarhlu said:


> I've had voice lessons from two different teachers. Both say I'm a baritone, and while I should probably just listen to them, I'm always having doubts because of my weak low range. My voice loses resonance and stability almost instantly around low A. Anything lower it just croaks and is completely unusable unless I was wanting a special effect. It gets even worse if I've been singing for a bit. I've had times when I could barely get out C. I've heard multiple tenors that can sing as low and even lower (A...G...even F,) with a better sound to boot. If they can do that, and I'm a baritone, shouldn't I have much stronger low notes?
> 
> On the other hand I have trouble calling myself a tenor due to the difficulty I have going higher. High A-flat is as far as I can go, F is as high for comfort, and E-flat for clear pronunciation. If I need to sing softly I honestly can't make it past D. It seems like that shouldn't be the case due to what happens with my low range. I get worn out singing above that D very quickly.
> 
> ...


How much voice training have you done? I dated someone who was heavily involved in musical theater and she claimed that with training, anyone can extend their range a significant bit.


----------



## Aden (Aug 11, 2008)

Defender said:


> How much voice training have you done? I dated someone who was heavily involved in musical theater and she claimed that *with training, anyone can extend their range a significant bit.*



I'm intrigued...


----------



## Defender (Aug 11, 2008)

Aden said:


> I'm intrigued...


When I took music theory, a portion of the courses was singing scales and intervals, and was generally in a range I was a little bit uncomfortable with at the beginning. By the end I could sing my way up and down pretty easily. There's still a point where my voice goes haywire though.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Aug 11, 2008)

Defender, 

I've been working on it for about two years. I want to take lessons again, but I can't find a good teacher in my area. The nearest outlet is about a 40 mile drive.


----------



## Call-me-Folwer (Aug 11, 2008)

Tiarhlu said:


> I've been working on it for about two years. I want to take lessons again, but I can't find a good teacher in my area. The nearest outlet is about a 40 mile drive.



Thats really unfortunate.  Guess there is nothing online that could help?


----------



## Orion928 (Aug 12, 2008)

well, you could always teach yourself, like i have.  my voice is extremely bassy and resonatey, yet i can sing well into the tenor range and even do a little in the falsetto range quite well, and im a tuba player XD.  i dont sing often, cuz i scare some people that i can sing through the floor... but i wouldnt worry about it, most guys are baritone singers [i think] and i do think the type of singer you are is based on what your voice naturally ranges at, not what you can push yourself to do,  but best of luck with the extended vocal training.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Aug 13, 2008)

Orion928 said:


> well, you could always teach yourself, like i have.  my voice is extremely bassy and resonatey, yet i can sing well into the tenor range and even do a little in the falsetto range quite well, and im a tuba player XD.  i dont sing often, cuz i scare some people that i can sing through the floor... but i wouldnt worry about it, most guys are baritone singers [i think] and i do think the type of singer you are is based on what your voice naturally ranges at, not what you can push yourself to do,  but best of luck with the extended vocal training.



Hey, I'm a tuba player too!


----------

